# Gigabit Switch für Wohngebäude



## Gerhard Bäurle (28 April 2015)

Hallo,

mit alle Räumen und den Geräten im Technikraum komme ich auf 20 bis 22 Ports.

Was ist sinnvoll?

- 2 x 16 Ports oder 1 x 24 Ports?

- kommt in einen  19"-Schrank, Desktop-Gehäuse würde aber reichen, oder? 

ich denke so in diese Richtung:

http://www.dlink.com/de/de/business...sktop/dgs-1024d-24-port-copper-gigabit-switch

Oder spare ich hier an der falschen Stelle?


----------



## JSEngineering (28 April 2015)

Hallo Gerhard,

Was hängt denn da alles dran?
Sollen da große Datenmengen verschoben werden, eventuell Videostreaming o. Ä.? Büro dabei?
Dann könnte es sein, daß Du Netzwerkverkehr priorisieren möchtest oder Virtuelle Netzwerke (VLAN) aufbauen möchtest (bspw. kann dann vom Haus keiner ins Büronetzwerk, obwohl die über den gleichen Switch laufen).
In diesem Fall bräuchtest Du einen managed Switch. Was Du vorschlägst, ist ein unmanaged Switch.

Ist das ein Neubau? Dann kommen sicherlich noch Ports dazu (wie das Leben so spielt), dann würde ich eher einen 32er oder 2x16er nehmen.
Soll vielleicht mal LWL angeschlossen werden? Dann macht es Sinn, einen zu nehmen, der dafür Einschubplätze hat.

Das so als Ideen, was mir gerade einfällt.

Gruß
   JS


----------



## Blockmove (28 April 2015)

Schau dir auf jedenfall den Stromverbrauch an.
Da gibt es nette Unterschiede.


----------



## Lars Weiß (29 April 2015)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch einen gemanagten 24-Port Switch nehmen.


----------



## Krumnix (29 April 2015)

2x16er gemanaged Switch würde ich nehmen.
Beide dann zu 10 belegen.
Wenn einer aussteigt, kann man die 6 wichtigsten des anderen umlegen, bis der Ersatz kommt. Sowas ist Gold wert


----------



## Joe (30 April 2015)

Hallo Gerhard,
ich habe bei mir einen 24-port Switch reingebaut. Allerdings einen, der auf 12 Ports noch PoE unterstützt.
Ich habe das bei mir in erster Linie für das Türkommunikationssystem gebraucht, es gibt aber auch Access-Points mit PoE und von z.B. TCI (wie du bestimmt weißt) auch Displays mit PoE.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (3 Mai 2015)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten.

Im Moment wird noch nicht intensiv gestreamt. 

Es gehen drei bis vier Rechner ins Internet (kabelbw/Unitymedia) und 
ich will mir ein NAS aufbauen, das auch im Netzwerkschrank stehen soll. 

Vielleicht kommt später mal ein Mediaserver dazu.

Trennung zwischen Büro und Familie sehe ich im Moment eher nicht. 

PoE ist ein Argument, im Moment verlangt das nur ein Panel PoE, später 
vielleicht noch eine Kamera.

@Joe, welchen Switch (Hersteller/Typ) hast Du?

Ich habe noch einen älteren ct-Artikel gefunden, da ist D-Link gute 
Mittelklasse.

Zwischenzeitlich bin ich hier:

http://www.dlink.com/de/de/business.../dgs-1210-series-gigabit-smart-plus-switches#

2 x 20 oder 1 x 28 und 1 x 10P, wobei der Preisunterschied zwischen 
20 und 28 Ports überschaubar ist.


----------



## Blockmove (3 Mai 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> http://www.dlink.com/de/de/business.../dgs-1210-series-gigabit-smart-plus-switches#
> 
> 2 x 20 oder 1 x 28 und 1 x 10P, wobei der Preisunterschied zwischen
> 20 und 28 Ports überschaubar ist.



Den hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut.
Preis-Leistung sicherlich ok.
Allerdings scheint er bei einigen in Verbindung mit einer Fritzbox Probleme bei DHCP und NTP zu machen.
Falls du ihn nimmst, kannst du ja mal über deine Erfahrungen berichten

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Mai 2015)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Den hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut.
> Preis-Leistung sicherlich ok.
> Allerdings scheint er bei einigen in Verbindung mit einer Fritzbox Probleme bei DHCP und NTP zu machen.
> ...



Hallo Dieter,

hast Du die Info aus dem Netz oder aus dem wahren 
Leben?

Ich habe ein klein wenig recherchiert und auch bei 
administrator.de ein paar Beiträge gefunden, aber
ein klares Problem-Bild ergibt sich nicht.

Versuchskaninchen will ich jedoch nicht spielen :evil: ...


----------



## Krumnix (11 Mai 2015)

Ich hab Zuhause eins von Netgear: M4100-26G-POE. Hat zwar mit 599€ mich damals bissel was gekostet, aber bis jetzt keine Probleme.
Leider hat der kleiner nicht auf allen Ports 1GBit (M4100-D10-POE) daher hab ich mir den Größeren gekauft.


----------



## Blockmove (11 Mai 2015)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> hast Du die Info aus dem Netz oder aus dem wahren
> Leben?
> ...



Ich hab mal bei unseren Netzwerkern nachgefragt was die zu Hause so einsetzen und da kam der Hinweis.
Wobei ich mittlerweile feststellen musste, dass die Fritzboxen bei DHCP und DNS in Verbindung mit lokalen DHCP-Proxies auch Zicken machen.
Wenn mich meine da noch etwas ärgert, dann wandert die Funktionalität auf meinen Raspberry.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

